
Possible Chinese Nuclear Testing Stirs U.S. Concern - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/possible-chinese-nuclear-testing-stirs-u-s-concern-11586970435
======
rshnotsecure
The Area 51 of China is known as "Lop Nur". It is a desert site in the far
northwest of China in the province of Xinjiang.

Xinjiang is the site of many concerning human rights violations, particularly
near arbitrary executions to meet organ transplant quotas. An international
tribunal convened in London last year to finally rule on this matter that has
been rumored for years [1].

Also interestingly China is known to do nuclear tests when frustrated in
foreign policy goals. They also detonated, several actually, nuclear devices
in Lop Nur during the 1996 Taiwan Straits crisis.

[1] - [https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-forcefully-
harvests...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/china-forcefully-harvests-
organs-detainees-tribunal-concludes-n1018646)

------
trekrich
This will be seen by most people as another trump distraction, to make people
look someplace else while his latest disaster is going on!

